# Lab looks like it is holding but I don't think it is...



## Willy W0nka (Jun 2, 2008)

So just as the title states, I really don't think it is. I don't have any other Yellow Labs in the tank and this is also the second time this has happened. The mouth is swollen as if it is holding, constantly hiding and doesn't come out to eat. Last time when this happened it lasted for about a week, maybe a little longer, before his face and cheeks went back to regular size and he started acting normal again.

I want to add that the Livingstonii was having issues not too long ago though. He ate about 5 frozen shrimp pellets at once, followed by not eating for a couple of weeks, with the white stringy poo before starting to come around again about a week ago. He is still hurting a little because when he eats he goes into hiding mode after a couple bites or two.

I just don't know how to link these two together since this isn't the first time the Yellow Lab has done this and the first time that it happened was before the issue with my Livingstonii. I know hybrids are a possibility but my gut is telling me that this is not the case.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Females will often hold unfertilized eggs. They usually spit or swallow them after a few days.

And "he", is a "she".


----------



## Willy W0nka (Jun 2, 2008)

Very interesting!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

That's right about the holding lab.
Maybe try some Epsome salt (1cup salt per 100g.water) for the livingstoni. Sounds like bloat and it can kill. I don't know much about livingstoni. Should they get shrimp pellets?


----------



## Willy W0nka (Jun 2, 2008)

I've heard of the Epsome Salt, I'll give it a try. I'd imagine they can eat them since he goes right for them and I've never had a problem feeding them before. It was just this one time where he ate all of them (5) and it screwed him up. Serves him right for not sharing though.


----------



## swimalong (Feb 9, 2008)

About salt, does epsom salt work in the same way aquarium salt does?


----------

